# Another one bites the dust



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Looks just like all Misty's toys! Or whats left of them!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks familiar!! And the reason that Maddie doesn't get very many toys!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL!! They keep destroying them and we keep buying them. I guess we're trained well!


----------



## *Brady* (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks familiar!! Brady likes to chew apart his favorite toys, and like you said, if they don't destroy it, they don't play with it!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes......that looks like our house as well!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah, Mia made pretty sort work of that one. Not a bit of guilt on her pretty face either.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Yup...very familiar here too.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of yet another tragic loss. It appears as though Mia is handling it well, though!


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

She live to destroy her toys, and thats so funny!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

At my house, these casualties are referred to as

.... gutless wonders ....

their very favorites are usually included after such a short time <sigh>


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I agree better her toys than your furniture
Ruby de stuffs toys on a regular basis but has never eaten anything that didnt belong to her


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love the close up shot of Mia showing you her "dead" toy.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Jaro is toy destroyer par excellance, too. Haven't found a stuffy he can't de stuff. But some of the rubber ones like the Bumi last longer. Oh, and antlers. But I think it is just the act of destruction he loves so much.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

hahaha silly girl. i loved your captions and the before and after shots. my girl only does that to certain ones....shes gotten 6 new stuffie toys this week and 2 out of the 6 are still "living". ive always wondered how they decide which ones to kill and which ones to save lol.

btw mia looks a lot like my maggie- pretty girls we have


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Does she like to play with the corpse? Penny seems to love them more once their are dead and empty.

And why does it bother us? I bought her a new hedge hog a few weeks ago with a cute little chirper/whirring noise maker. I bought it because it was only 3.99 and I KNEW she would kill it. Yet, once she started on it I kept telling her to quit. Which she did. Until one night when I wasn't looking....

Now I keep the little chirper in my pocket and every once in a while drive her nuts with it! :curtain:


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, well SOMEONE has to teach those toys a lesson!!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Penny's Mom said:


> Does she like to play with the corpse? Penny seems to love them more once their are dead and empty.


Yes, she does. She loves playing with the remains of her Kong Wubba... she's played with those for over a year now. :


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Your girl is adorable! Is she still a puppy? When Lucy was a year old, she decided that a stack of CD's were chew toys.:doh: Luckily she didn't swallow any of it.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

MicheleKC87 said:


> Your girl is adorable! Is she still a puppy? When Lucy was a year old, she decided that a stack of CD's were chew toys.:doh: Luckily she didn't swallow any of it.


Nope, she's almost 2 and a half. She was 1 and a half in those pictures though.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

looks familiar................
Sierra the toy destroyer...


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Ranger does the same thing! We have many "unstuffed" toys scattered around. We are intrigued on how he can get so much stuffing out of one small hole.


----------

